# XLS in XML umwandeln



## hnickel (20. Aug 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Generell habe ich erst einmal zwei Fragen. Die erste ist eher wie man das Problem das ich gleich schildern werde mit den geringsten JAVA-Kenntnisse lösen kann.

zum Problem:
Ich benötige eine XML Datei mit einer bestimmten Struktur. Diese XML Datei soll mit Daten gefüttert werden, die ich aus einer Excel XLS-Datei bekomme. Möglichkeiten die ich sehe dies zu bewerkstelligen

1. das vorhandene XML (ohne Dateineinträge) so zu manipulieren um die jeweiligen Knoten mit den jeweiligen Zellen aus der XLS-Datei zu befüllen. Ich hab hier schon erste Versuche unternommen aber bin schon bei dem Zugriff der Knoten gescheitert, vermutlich wegen der namespaces.
2. das XML so neukonstruieren damit es die geforderte Struktur erhält und dabei die Knoten befüllen

zum XML: recht umfangreich mit 50000 Zeilen, namespaces, verschachtelte Knoten
XML-Schema Datei ist vorhanden.

1. Wie löst man das ganze mit den geringsten JAVA-Kenntnissen?
2. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten als die genannten die xls Dateien in das XML umzuwandeln?
3. Was kann ich mit der xsd-Schema Datei innerhalb JAVA noch anstellen außer das xml dagegen zu validieren?

Ich freue mich auf jeweilige Hilfe.
Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Meniskusschaden (20. Aug 2016)

Vielleicht kannst du das Programm spoon aus der Pentaho Suite benutzen. Es ist Bestandteil der pdi-Tools, die im Bereich Data Integration auf folgender Seite zu finden sind: https://sourceforge.net/projects/pentaho/files/?source=navbar
Damit hat man ziemlich vielfältige Möglichkeiten, Konvertierungen für unterschiedliche Eingabe- und Ausgabeformate (auch Excel und XML) mit einem grafischen Tool zu konfigurieren. Falls keines der in spoon enthaltenen Tools ausreicht kann man wohl auch Java-Klassen einbinden.


----------

